# WOC - MAC MAC MAke Me OVer Collection



## AnjaNicole (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey just wondering what everyone else is thinking of getting from this collection!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 10, 2011)

SInce I'm working hard to stick to my cut backs, I think I'll only get the 226....I believe this is the collection that the brush will be in.


----------



## freesiafc (Aug 10, 2011)

I did have Carbonized on the list but, if it is anything like UD Dark Horse I will skip with no problem . So, I will only be getting the 226 brush, after having a Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush Haul I need to cut back. If the paint pots in the Posh Paradise Collection are what I hope they will be majority of my money will be spent on those. Although, if I see that Outre looks good on brown skin tones I may get that at a later date. 


  	What do you plan on getting from this collection AnjaNicole?


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

My wishlist thus far is:

  	Outre eyeshadow
  	Carbonized eyeshadow
  	Evil eyshadow quad
  	Avenue fluid line
  	Seaside CCB


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 10, 2011)

Skipping.  Posh Paradise is looking good to me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be getting:

  	226 brush x2
  	Carbonized e/s
  	Outre e/s

  	The maybes are:
  	Evil Eye Quad
  	Midnight Blues f/l


----------



## afulton (Aug 11, 2011)

Brushes:
  	226 x2
  	211

  	Eyeshadows
  	Carbonized
  	Moleskin
  	Mythical
  	Creamy Bisque

  	Fluidlines:
  	Midnight Blue
  	Dark Envy


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 11, 2011)

MAC Rebel because it's a shame I don't own it yet.

  	I have to swatch Oh Oh Oh lipstick.
  	Dark Envy fl


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm just getting Oh, Oh, Oh! and Spite.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 12, 2011)

My list:
  	Prince Nior l/s (looove the vampy look of this one!)
  	Outre e/s
  	Moleskin e/s
  	226
  	Carbonized e/s
  	(maybe) Creamy Bisque e/s


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> SInce I'm working hard to stick to my cut backs, I think I'll only get the 226....I believe this is the collection that the brush will be in.


	I think that will be me too.  Nothing else is really grabbing me from this collection.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 18, 2011)

My list consists of the 226, outre e/s, and cakeshop shadestick possibly. As big as this collection is nothing really jumps out at me...that might change when i swatch things.


----------



## thatssojessy (Aug 21, 2011)

The 226 and maybe Carbonized. I always thought about getting Satin Taupe, but thankfully, it's just a repromote and so I don't have to run out to go buy it


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely the 226 and Peachstock lipstick. Thinking about Illicit and Spite lipglasses. Maybe look at Carbonized depending on how it swatches.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 22, 2011)

Eventually grab satin taupe..it is a permanent e/s but something u NEED in ur collection.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 22, 2011)

-runaway red
 	 		-prince noir
 	 		-rebel
 	 		-smoked purple
 	 		-oh, oh, oh
 	 		-plum fun

 	 		on the fence about
 	 		-social light
 	 		-offshoot

 	 		saw temptalia's review about the evil eye quad so i won't be going for that one!


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 23, 2011)

So far I know for sure:

  	-Carbonized e/s
  	-Mythical e/s

  	I'm really liking the fludlines. I'm going to check out all of them except Avenue and try to only pick one or two if I like them. I was going to get Teddy too but I just brought a brown eye pencil from NARS. Offshoot seems interesting but lord knows I don't need another lipstick. I'm going to stay far far far away from them ...hopefully.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting Rebel l/s, Social Light and Plum Fun l/g... Not too much damage to the wallet.


----------



## berryjuicy (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought midnight blues f/l and outre e/s.  I want the 226 but will take my chances with the MAC website.  I also want peachstock but it can wait.  Waiting to see swatches of the new paint pots coming with Posh Paradise.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay so I went and swatched the Evil Eye quad on my lunch break and now I really don't understand Temptalia's F rating. The colors came out fine on me (NW45/NW50ish) so maybe this is more brown girl friendly (I mean, this is the part of the collection featuring the WOC winner). This was the one thing I was truly lemming prior to her review (I've since scratched everything off my list except the 226, which I picked up on Monday) so I'm going to sleep on making this purchase. I'm going to Miami next weekend and want to go to the Inglot store so I could very well save my money for that.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 25, 2011)

Notorious19 said:


> Okay so I went and swatched the Evil Eye quad on my lunch break and now I really don't understand Temptalia's F rating. The colors came out fine on me (NW45/NW50ish) so maybe this is more brown girl friendly (I mean, this is the part of the collection featuring the WOC winner). This was the one thing I was truly lemming prior to her review (I've since scratched everything off my list except the 226, which I picked up on Monday) so I'm going to sleep on making this purchase. I'm going to Miami next weekend and want to go to the Inglot store so I could very well save my money for that.


	Apologies for posting on the WOC thread, but I just want to add that I re-swatched Evil Eye today on NW20 skin, and the pigmentation was just fine. If anyone is interested in this particular quad, I would check it out in person.


----------



## afulton (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's what I got from the collection:



 		All (4) Fluidlines 	
 		226 x2 brushes 	
 		211 brush 	
 		Carbonized eyeshadow 
 
  	I am thinking about going back to get:


 		Mythical-(I hesitated because I have Mythology)  Do I still need it? hummmmm 	
 		Seaside CCB 	
 		Runway Red lipstick (I rarely wear red but this looks good!) 	
 		Rebel lipstick (I had Rebel for years but never wore it.  I ended up B2M'ing it, now the swatches are calling my name) 	
 		Another 211 brush


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 27, 2011)

That Runaway Red lipstick is the bomb! Like you afulton I rarely wear red lips but I'm really liking this. 

  	From this collection I ended up getting ...

  	226 brush
  	Carbonized e/s
  	Mythical e/s
  	Runaway Red lipstick

  	Already had other items from this collection like Satin Taupe e/s, Peachstock l/s, Spite l/g and Chestnut lip pencil.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 29, 2011)

Runaway Red is the best red ever!!!  Its perfect for me, no liners needed.   I am so happy I finally found a red that I can just apply and go. I have been looking for one for a long time!

  	I highly suggested it for those close to my skin tone who have a hard time finding the right red.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 31, 2011)

it's not an "in your face" red is it? i ordered it hoping i can finally pull off wearing something other than browns...i'm nw 50.



sss215 said:


> Runaway Red is the best red ever!!!  Its perfect for me, no liners needed.   I am so happy I finally found a red that I can just apply and go. I have been looking for one for a long time!
> 
> I highly suggested it for those close to my skin tone who have a hard time finding the right red.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2011)

. As far as reds go, Its a cool red, with more blue in it than MAC's perm reds. Its not too bright.   It does make that statement that red lipstick makes, but I don't feel like it clashes with any undertones in my skin.  I think its very wearable for us browner girls.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 1, 2011)

This is what I've picked up from this collex:



 		226 brush (2x) 	
 		Dark Envy, Midnight Blues & Avenue Fluidlines (skipped Dark Diversion as I have MacroViolet and like that better) 	
 		Mythical e/s (I love Veluxe pearls and this will go nicely w/ Coppering) 	
 		Deep Sea nail polish


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are the items that I got:
  	~226 (x3) but now I want to get rid of one because I think I got one more than I needed
  	~211 (x)
  	~All of the fluidlines
  	~All of the nail polishes
  	~All of the single eyeshadows, except Satin Taupe (Already had it)


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, I got prince noir and runaway red.

  	I really like reds and vampy colors so they were right up my alley.

  	Also, I really love how both outre  and moleskin are totally different colors but can almost blend into my skin tone, moleskin more so, but I have a lot of yellow undertones so both are good/transition blending shades for me...I wonder if I mix the two, will they make my skin color, lol...


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 3, 2011)

I initially wanted Outre' e/s but decided to pass on it but sexicandieeyes' video is kind of making me want it again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r12lt8terc

  	I'll see what kind of look I get by trying the middle matte shade in WnW's Vanity palette because that color reminds me of Outre' a bit. Well almost. I just want to see how that color would look placed where she placed Outre'.


----------



## strawberry1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I initially wanted Outre' e/s but decided to pass on it but sexicandieeyes' video is kind of making me want it again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r12lt8terc
> 
> I'll see what kind of look I get by trying the middle matte shade in WnW's Vanity palette because that color reminds me of Outre' a bit. Well almost. I just want to see how that color would look placed where she placed Outre'.


 
  	I just watched her video and she's making me want it too lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish Outre looked like that on me. Unfortunately it does not. I'm wondering if it shows up so well because of her camera settings. I want to see the tutorial for that look. I might try that shadow again next week. Perhaps finding the right color to pair it with makes all the difference.


----------



## strawberry1 (Sep 3, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I wish Outre looked like that on me. Unfortunately it does not. I'm wondering if it shows up so well because of her camera settings. I want to see the tutorial for that look. I might try that shadow again next week. Perhaps finding the right color to pair it with makes all the difference.



 	Do you have bamboo? If so how do bamboo and outre compare?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 4, 2011)

strawberry1 said:


> Do you have bamboo? If so how do bamboo and outre compare?


  No. I don't own Bamboo.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm also about a shade or shade in a half darker than candieeyes but I'm sure Outre's real color would stand out on top of Soft Ochre P/P. That just looks so great on her. That entire eyelook is great. I'd love to see a tutorial too.


----------



## afulton (Sep 4, 2011)

Today I wore Outre on the lid, Carbonized in the crease, and Ricepaper as a highlight.  It was gorgeous!!!  The color combination works great as an everyday look.  Just wanted to share...


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used Outre today on my lid and it was gorgeous! I can't wait to use it in my crease. I also bought two fluid lines, Green Envy and Avenue. They were sold out at the two pro stores, so no discount for me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going to try Outre tomorrow on my lid with something like Sorcery. After the look is complete, I'll see if it's really a dud or not(hopefully not because I hate being out and about with a look that I hate).


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 5, 2011)

afulton said:


> Today I wore Outre on the lid, Carbonized in the crease, and Ricepaper as a highlight.  It was gorgeous!!!  The color combination works great as an everyday look.  Just wanted to share...


  	I bet it was gorgeous!!
  	I wore outre on my lid, with moleskin & carbonized in the crease, and it looked pretty =) I'm really happy with the shadows from this collection!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Did anyone come home with Lady Grey?  If so, how is it working out? 

  	How about the Evil Eye quad?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 8, 2011)

sexycandieeyes put up her tutorial using Outre e/s. I thought she used Outre on the lid but she didn't. She put it a little above her crease. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7JUdih248M

  	ETA: In her MAC Me Over haul video, she said she used Outre on the lid but in her tutorial video she didn't.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 9, 2011)

I honestly loved all the eyeshadows, I purchased carbonized, mythical, outre and moleskin. I also got the 226 brush that I have been waiting forever for.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 10, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> sexycandieeyes put up her tutorial using Outre e/s. I thought she used Outre on the lid but she didn't. She put it a little above her crease.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7JUdih248M
> 
> ETA: In her MAC Me Over haul video, she said she used Outre on the lid but in her tutorial video she didn't.


	that was a nice look!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 10, 2011)

allThingsGirl said:


> Did anyone come home with Lady Grey?  If so, how is it working out?
> 
> How about the Evil Eye quad?


	I swatched the Evil Eye quad at two counters and at a f/s store and the quality was just awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hardly any color payoff and if you wanted anything you had to work really hard.  That's just a waste of product.  And this is a real shame as the colors are *so* pretty.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 22, 2011)

how did you guys like creamy bisque, I know others are raving, but on me it is chalky and ashy... the pink shows up on my hand, but not my eyes.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

Creamy Bisque was the only eyeshadow that I did not get from this collection.  I didn't like how it swatched on me.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just bought Mythical and Carbonized. Might go on ahead and order Prince Noir, Smoked Purple, maybe get a couple shadesticks and the Seaside cream colour base.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2011)

I got Carbonized yesterday because my Center Stage seems to have grown legs.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 24, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got Carbonized yesterday because my Center Stage seems to have grown legs.



 	Yikes! O_O
  	You'll love Carbonized though! It's my 2nd favorite eyeshadow from the entire collection


----------



## afulton (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree.  I brought backups of Carbonized and Mythical.  



DILLIGAF said:


> I got Carbonized yesterday because my Center Stage seems to have grown legs.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 15, 2011)

Completely forgot! I bought Smoked Purple and Prince Noir. Prince is the lip color I never knew I wanted. I need a BU of it.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 15, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Completely forgot! I bought Smoked Purple and Prince Noir. Prince is the lip color I never knew I wanted. I need a BU of it.


	I just wore Prince Noir yesterday! I LOVE IT!!! It's the perfect vampy lip color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 15, 2011)

i got outre, moleskin and satin taupe! i don't know why but i still think i am grabbing the evil eye quad.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 15, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I just wore Prince Noir yesterday! I LOVE IT!!! It's the perfect vampy lip color



 	After the collection came out I was looking at your blog and saw Prince, and though oooh looks good on her but nah that's not going to look good on me :lol: Clearly I was wrong!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 16, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I just wore Prince Noir yesterday! I LOVE IT!!! It's the perfect vampy lip color



 	 I grabbed one and I love it.  I love the finish, not too drying and leaves a good stain.


----------

